# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  الواسطه ويش تسوي‏

## s3ana

> *ماذا تعرف عن الواسطه ؟؟*
>
>
>
>
>
> القاضي و راعي الدجاجة
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> جاء رجل ومعه دجاجة مذبوحه ( يعنى ميته ) وكان رايح( لمحل الدجاج)
>
> عند راعى الدجاج علشان يقطع الدجاجة فقالة راعى الدجاج خلاص روح لك
>
> ربع ساعة وتعال لي تلقاها جاهزه
>
> قالة صاحب الدجاجة : خلاص اوكى*
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> فمر قاضى المدينه على راعى الدجاج وقاله :عطني دجاج
>
> قاله راعى الدجاج : والله ماعندى الا هذى الدجاجة وهى لرجال بيرجع الحين
>
> قاله القاضى : خلاص عطنى اياها واذا جاك صاحبها قول له الدجاجه طارت
>
> قال راعى الدجاج : وشلون مايصير؟؟ هو جايبها ميته كيف ؟؟؟
>
> قالة القاضى : اقوووووولك قول له كذا ولا عليك وخليه يشتكى ولا يهمك
>
> قال راعى الدجاج : اوكى والله يستر*
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> جاء صاحب الدجاجة عند راعى الدجاج وقال له وين دجاجتى ماخلصت
>
> قالة راعى الدجاج : والله دجاجتك طارت
>
> قال صاحب الدجاجة : وش تقوووول كيف؟؟؟ صاحى انت... انا جايبها ميته
>
> وصار بينهم شد فى الكلام وبغوا يتهاوشون
>
> فقال صاحب الدجاجة : امش معاى للقاضى علشان يحكم بينا هناك ويطلع الحق *
>
>
>
>
>
> *فراحوا للقاضى وعند ذهابهم للقاضى فى الطريق شافوا اثنين يتهاوشون
>
> واحد مسلم والثانى يهودى
>
> فجاء راعي محل الدجاج يفرع بينهم ( يعنى يفرق بينهم ) ولكن اصبعه
>
> دخلت في عين اليهودى وفقعها (وفقئها)
>
> فتجمع الناس ومسكوا راعي محل الدجاج وقالوا هذا اللى فقع عين اليهودى
>
> فصارت القضية قضيتين فوق راسة *
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> فجروه للمحكمة عند القاضى فيوم قربوا من المحكمة حاول يفلت منهم وهرب
>
> وجروا وراه يلحقونة يبون يحاكمونه لكنه دخل فى مسجد وهم وراه
>
> وركب فوق المنارة وهم وراة اخرتها طمر (نقز) من فوق المناره الا وهو على شايب
>
> فمات الشايب من اثر طيحت راعى  محل الدجاج عليه*
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> فجاء ولد الشايب وشاف ابوه ميت فلحق راعى محل الدجاج ومسكه هو ومعاه باقى الناس
>
>
>
> فذهبوا به الى القاضى
>
> فلما شافه القاضى ضحك يفكره علشان سالفة الدجاجه
>
> مادرى ان  علية ثلاث قضايا :
>
> 1) سرقة الدجاجة
>
> 2 ) فقع عين اليهودى
>
> 3) قتل الشايب*
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> فعندما علم القاضى مسك راسه وقال عز الله انك جبت العيد
>
> فجلس يفكر القاضى وقال خلونا ناخذ القضايا وحدة بوحده*
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> المهم نادى القاضي  صاحب الدجاجه
>
> قالة القاضى: وش تقول فى دعواك على راعى محل الدجاج
>
> قال صاحب الدجاجة : هذا ياقاضى سرق دجاجتى وأنا معطيه اياها وهى ميته
>
> ويقووووول انها طاااارت كيف ياقاضى؟؟
>
> قال القاضى : هل تؤمن بالله
>
> قال صاحب الدجاجة : نعم أؤمن بالله **
>
> قال له القاضى : ( يحيي العظام وهى رميم )  قم مالك شى جيبوا المدعى الثانى*
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> فجابوا اليهودى وقالوا هذا ياقاضى فقع عينة راعى الدجاج
>
> فجلس القاضى يحوس ويفكر ويطلع وينزل,,,,,**
>
> فقال القاضى لليهودى : دية المسلم للكافر النصف يعنى نفقع عينك الثانية**
>
> علشان تفقع عين وحدة للمسلم (راعى الدجاج )
>
> فقال اليهودى : خلاص انا اتنازل ماعد ابى شى منه
>
> فقال القاضى : عطونا القضية الثالثة *
>
>
>
>
>
> *
>
> جاء ولد الشايب اللى توفى وقال : ياقاضى هذا الرجل طمر على ابوى وقتله **
>
> ففكر القاضى وقال : خلاص روحوا عند المنارة وتركب انت يالولد فوق وتطمر
>
> على راعى الدجاج**
>
> فقال الولد للقاضى : طيب واذا تحرك يمين ولا يسار يمكن اموت انا
>
> قال القاضى : والله هذى مو مشكلتى ابوك ليش ماتحرك يمين ولا يسار
>
> فطلع راعى الدجاج من القضايا الثلاث زى الشعرة من العجينة*
>
>
>
>
>
>   يلعن أبو الواسطة
>
>

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ههههههههههههههههههه


يسلموووووووو

----------


## s3ana

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يسلموووووووو



 الله يسلمك ومشكور على المتابعه
تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

ههههههه

بس هالقاضي حيال من وين يجيب هالأفكار


يسلموووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعطيك العافية أخوي* 
*موفق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههههه
خوش واسطه
يلمو اخوي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههههه
خوش واسطه
يسلمو اخوي

----------


## أُخرىْ

ههههه..
هذا مو قاضي..هذا حرامي..
شكراً للموضوع

----------


## s3ana

> ههههههه
> 
> بس هالقاضي حيال من وين يجيب هالأفكار
> 
> 
> يسلموووو



افكار قاضي لغيره كيف لو كان هو الي متورط كان طلعو هم الغلطانين
تحياتي اخي شبل

----------


## s3ana

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يعطيك العافية أخوي* 
> *موفق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> 
> *..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*



 الله يديم هالضحكه انشالله
تحياتي

----------


## s3ana

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> خوش واسطه
> يسلمو اخوي



ادا تبين واسطه عرفتي وين تروحين
الله يسلمك 
تحياتي

----------


## s3ana

> ههههه..
> هذا مو قاضي..هذا حرامي..
> شكراً للموضوع



العفو
 الحرامي ينسجن القاضي يسجن في فرق كثير في الاسم بس التخصص واحد 
تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يعيني على الواسطه
صدق من قال تلعب دور


يعطيك العافيه اخوي
وبأنتظار جديدك

----------


## s3ana

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعيني على الواسطه
> صدق من قال تلعب دور 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي
> 
> وبأنتظار جديدك



 هلا خيه تو مانور المنتدى (عسى المانع خير) 
تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

هلا فيك اخوي 
المنتدى منور بأهله شرواك وامثالك

مشكور على السؤال وفيك الخير

----------


## طيف المشاعر

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي خيتووووووووو

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## s3ana

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلمي خيتووووووووو



 الله يسلمك (انا ولد)
تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
يسلمووووووو ع الطرح الحلو ..

تحياتي...

----------


## s3ana

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> يسلمووووووو ع الطرح الحلو ..
> 
> تحياتي...



 الله يسلمك مشكوره على  المرور
تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يسلمووووو*

----------


## s3ana

الله يسلمك

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
يسلمو على الطرح

----------

